
A pitfall of golang scheduler - sea6ear
http://www.sarathlakshman.com/2016/06/15/pitfall-of-golang-scheduler
======
moomin
Windows prior to 95 displayed the same problem, only the max procs was set to
one, and instead of goroutines we had entire processes.

Like go now, it was fine most of the time. But anything with heavy computation
time could be a serious problem.

------
SkyRocknRoll
Good One !

